# Missing Presets



## Nortonian (May 8, 2021)

One of the disadvantages of growing old is when something you used to do simply, becomes almost a nightmare to accomplish. I’m using LrC v10, all up-to-date, but somewhere on the hard disk is v6.14 for the day when I can no longer justify the subscription.
I downloaded some Presets from an email which came from Adobe itself, so I’m assuming they’re OK. Memory told me that you can even load from a zip file nowadays, so I installed them. (Obviously, having run into a problem, I have tried to install them again, but Lightroom says that it can’t because they are already installed: “All items were already imported”.). But I can’t find them within Lightroom!
Windows Explorer sees them, in 3 places actually, but although they seem to be tucked up nicely amongst all my other Develop Presets in all 3 places, they won’t show within Lightroom itself. (In Explorer, I tucked them into a folder named Pets.) These locations are:
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\Settings\Pets
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets\Pets
C:\… and a OneDrive location which I’m sure is irrelevant.

In Lightroom’s Preferences, it says the Develop Presets are at the “...\Adobe\CameraRaw\Settings\Pets” location.

Yet if I click Manage Presets within Lightroom, “Pets” doesn’t show. And of course I have been unable to uninstall Pets, because I can’t find it.

It’ll be User Error, but can anyone help me how to solve the problem, please?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 8, 2021)

In Preferences > Presets > Visibility have you got 'Show Partially Compatible Develop Presets' ticked? In case they aren't fully compatible?


----------



## Nortonian (May 8, 2021)

Hi Paul
Thanks for your input, but, Yes, I do have the "Show partially compatible presets" box ticked.
Ian


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 8, 2021)

Click on the plus icon in the presets panel and choose ‘Manage Presets’. Check that ‘Pets’ is visible. Also note that Lightroom no longer uses folders on your hard disk to organise presets. The groups you see in Lightroom are stored in the presets themselves. That means that placing a bunch of presets in a subfolder called ‘Pets’ will not create a ‘Pets’ preset group, and so you may be looking in the wrong place. They may all be in your User Presets group.


----------



## Nortonian (May 8, 2021)

Hi Johan
I was excited by your answer, but it hasn't helped I'm afraid.
When I Manage Presets, it doesn't show Pets in that list. I did, however, put ticks in a few boxes of "Classic" Presets, and they all showed up in Lightroom. (I also opened every single folder of Presets inside Lightroom to see if they were hiding there, but they were not.
Earlier I installed 2 single new Presets from a commercial company and they showed up OK (each one had been put in its own folder in my list of Presets inside Lightroom.
Thank you for trying to help me, however.
Ian


----------



## johnrellis (May 9, 2021)

"Where are my presets" is the too-common question I most dread to read on the forums, since there are still so many rough edges in the "new" preset architecture and LR is so bad at giving you clues when things go wrong.

Can you post the download link to the presets you got from Adobe?  Alternatively, attach one of the presets to your reply here.


----------



## Nortonian (May 9, 2021)

Hi John
Clicking the "Learn More" button in my email from Adobe took me here:
https://creativecloud.adobe.com/dis...-pet-photography?trackingid=35SVBRNX&mv=email
and

here is one of the Presets.

Thank you


----------



## johnrellis (May 9, 2021)

I did File > Import Develop Profiles and Presets, navigated to the downloaded .zip, and clicked Import.

Then I selected a raw and went to Develop. The presets appear under the group LR COLLAB:




Perhaps your eyes were skipping over "LR COLLAB" looking for "Pets"?

If I edit a non-raw in Develop, the presets appear italicized, indicating they are "partially compatible", since they refer to the profile Adobe Color, which only applies to raws.

LR copied the imported presets to:
...Adobe/CameraRaw/ImportedSettings/Pet-Photography-Presets-from-Rebekka-Plattner

which is where Import Develop Profiles and Presets copies its presets (for a reason known only to the Adobe product manager).

Other things to triple-check:

1. Right-click the preset group User Presets and do Reset Hidden Presets:




2. In Preferences > Presets, set the option Show Partially Compatible Develop Presets and unset the option Store Presets With This Catalog:


----------



## Nortonian (May 9, 2021)

Hi John
Thank you - that is the correct solution, I'm certain.
Yes I did spot LR COLLAB, and marked it down as the next problem to look into after sorting out the Pets thing. I also said that I had looked in all the Preset Groups for the missing presets, but I think I can forgive myself for not spotting what I was looking for:
"Cozy: Forest: Mountain: Ocean: Retro: Soft: Sunset: and Urban"
LR COLLAB contains:
"Dolomites: Falzeben: Noseboop: Retro: Sleepy Mild Ivy: Sunset Falzeben: Tonecurves: and Urban"

Quite probably these LR COLLAB names translate into the English names I was looking for, but hey, come on, this was an offer from Adobe, not some fly-by-night developer testing his develop skills. I think it is shocking, plus, as YOU have discovered, they have loaded them into some part of the Lightroom infrastructure which is completely against any rules/advice/help which I have ever come across.

Very well done, John, and thank you. Am just rushing off now to check out that Noseboop preset!!

Ian


----------



## johnrellis (May 9, 2021)

This kind of things occurs more frequently than you might think.   Adobe could make a trivial improvement that would save many customers much headache: The Import Develop Profiles And Presets command could automatically unhide any groups to which presets were imported, and it could list the group and preset names that were imported (or are _already_ imported). I made those suggestions a long time ago on the feedback forum (to no avail).


----------

